# UFC 190 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next PPV event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC 190 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 7:00 PM ET or 11:00 PM GMT. The BW title is on the line live from the HSBC Arena in Rio! Here we go!










Since the champ, hixxy, signed up he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> Ronda Rousey vs. Bethe Correia
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Mauricio Rua
> Fernando Bruno vs. Glaico Franca
> Dileno Lopes vs. Reginaldo Vieira
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results pg. 4

hixxy (48-30-2) vs ClydebankBlitz (5-6)

Main Card

CupCake (5-9) vs Couchwarrior (2-0)
Joabbuac (3-3) vs John8204 (34-24)
HitOrGetHit (18-28-1) vs Andrus (12-21)
boatoar (33-11) vs anderton46 (0-0)
Bknmax (38-48-1 vs dudeabides (45-52-1)
*










*Members signed up:

Bknmax
anderton46
CupCake
hixxy
John8204
HitOrGetHit
boatoar
Couchwarrior
Joabbuac
Andrus
ClydebankBlitz
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Aug. 1st by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In for this as well.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sign me up.

Spoiler... im gonna pick Bethe Correia :O


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'll sign up now. Disappointed I waited so long for the fox card and missed out. Unlike me.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in and ill defend the title against ClydebankBlitz who is currently on a 3 fight win streak.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Im in and ill defend the title against ClydebankBlitz who is currently on a 3 fight win streak.


Getting a title shot off of a losing record, what is this, UCMMA? 

Yeah I'm down for it. Outside of the TUF Brazil fights I don't mind picking for this card.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am back to help someone pad their record.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

4 of the worlds best WMMA fighters on one card?

Of course I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

3 of the best...


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am back to help someone pad their record.


I desperately need a win so I'd be honored to defeat you.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Sign me up son.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 189 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... in the blue corner... this man is known as "The 45 %"... hailing from Glasgow, Scotland... ClydebankBlitz! And ... Fighting out of the red corner! ... this man is known as England Elite... fighting out of England needing no introduction around the world.... he is the... REIGNING... and DEFENDING... UNDISPUTED... CPL Champion of the world... hixxy!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*hixxy* (48-30-2) vs *ClydebankBlitz* (5-6)

The sign ups are still open til the fights this coming weekend. There's a stand-in who can go against the next sign up on the main card's last spot, and then every two could make a new matchup on the prelims. I know who the stand-in is and talk about a piece of cake if anybody out there needs a W.

Main Card

*CupCake* (5-9) vs *Couchwarrior* (2-0)
*Joabbuac * (3-3) vs *John8204* (34-24)
*HitOrGetHit* (18-28-1) vs *Andrus* (12-21)
*boatoar* (33-11) vs *anderton46* (0-0)
*Bknmax* (38-48-1 vs *dudeabides* (45-52-1)










*Remember to send your picks in a PM/post here Saturday Aug. 1st by 7:00 PM Eastern. *​


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> *Championship Pick 'em UFC 189 Matchups*
> 
> *CupCake* (5-9) vs *Couchwarrior* (2-0)
> *Joabbuac * (3-3) vs *John8204* (34-24)
> ...


I feel like with this match making I must have upset the Pick'Em President. The fighter records has the making of a Pride fight


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

anderton46 said:


> I feel like with this match making I must have upset the Pick'Em President. The fighter records has the making of a Pride fight


You're on the fast track. Win this and your next fight is for the title


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to the end John...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Welcome Mr. Anderton!

I'm on a 2 fight (both for the title vs. Hix) losing streak. That doesn't happen often. I may have lost a little of that swag.

I plan to get it back this weekend. Cheers on your entry. Nice to have new blood in this game. I plan to wear yours as my uniform.
Kisses.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

boatoar said:


> Welcome Mr. Anderton!
> 
> I'm on a 2 fight (both for the title vs. Hix) losing streak. That doesn't happen often. I may have lost a little of that swag.
> 
> ...


Haha, here's to hoping you are about to embark on a Dan Hardy post GSP losing streak ;p


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

In if anyone needs


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Congrats Couchwarrior, you've drafted the most inconsistent opponent on the forums


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> In if anyone needs



Here we go again! I was the stand in so thanks. Put us in the last spot on the main card. Just like Jessica vs Claudia on the real card. Going to be a good one!

And of course there are a million spots still open on the under card if somebody wants them there are almost 2 days left to sign up.

And if anybody wants me not to pick matchups with my usual (how'd you do the last 5 events) thing you can always pick your own like HOGH and Andrus did.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hehe, hope not Andy. Enjoy the fights. I look forward to a good battle. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think i need to do some research on this card..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Think i need to do some research on this card..


Think you need to do some losing on this card.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Think i need to do some research on this card..





ClydebankBlitz said:


> Think you need to do some losing on this card.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats not very nice


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I got everybody's picks but we still can take on more players if two people send picks or post here in the next 30 minutes.

Thanks for playing and good luck!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> Thats not very nice


You see I'm not just here to take part....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFC 190 Championship Pick 'em 
*​
The correct calls were:



> Cannetti UD
> Miranda TKO 2
> Alcantara UD
> Alves Sub 2
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy (48-31-2) vs ClydebankBlitz (6-6)
*

*And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... now... the... NEW... champion... of the Championship Pick 'em League... ClydebankBlitz!!

He won 171 to 168!!! FOTN!

Here is your belt, ...
*










*
Main Card

CupCake (5-10) vs Couchwarrior (3-0)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 152 to 113! 

Joabbuac (3-4) vs John8204 (35-24)
Fight won by John8204 197 to 137! KOTN!

HitOrGetHit (18-29-1) vs Andrus (13-21)
Fight won by Andrus 192 to 139! 

boatoar (34-11) vs anderton46 (0-1)
Fight won by boatoar 129 to 118! 

Bknmax (39-48-1) vs dudeabides (45-53-1)
Fight won by Bknmax 162 to 106! SOTN!

*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for sending your picks, the highest scorer was that John guy with an outstanding 197!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Ronda Rousey vs. Bethe Correia - Rousey SUB 1 *26*
> Dileno Lopes vs. Reginaldo Vieira - Lopes SUB 1 :thumbsdown:
> Clint Hester vs. Vitor Miranda - Hester TKO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Mauricio Rua - Rua UD *28*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Ronda Rousey by Submission Round 2 *23*
> Sao Palelei by KO/TKO Round 1 :thumbsdown:
> Demian Maia by Unanimous Decision *21*
> Claudio Gadelha by Unanimous Decision *28*
> ...


CupCake


> Ronda Rousey Sub Round 1 *26*
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira TKO Round 2 :thumbsdown:
> Claudia Gadelha via UD *29*
> Demian Maia via UD *20*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Rousey, sub 1 *26*
> 2. Palelei, TKO 1 :thumbsdown:
> 3. Gadelha, UD *29*
> 4. Alcantara, TKO 1 *20*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Ronda Rousey Sub 1 *26*
> Demian Maia SUB 1 *27*
> Hugo Viana UD :thumbsdown:
> Iuri Alcantara KO 2 *20*
> ...


John8204


> 1. "Rowdy" TKO1 *31*
> 2. "The Wolverine" TKO2 :thumbsdown:
> 3. Pat "Durkin" Cummins UD *21*
> 4. Claudinha UD *28*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Ronda Rousey via Submission Rd. 1 *26*
> Jessica Aguilar via Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Demian Maia via Unanimous Decision *21*
> Patrick Cummins via Split Decision *20*
> ...


Andrus


> Ronda Rousey KO 3rd *28*
> Mauricio Rua KO 2nd *22*
> Neil Magny UD :thumbsdown:
> Stefan Struve UD *20*
> ...


boatoar


> Ronda Rousey sub 1 *26*
> Stefan Struve TKO 1 *22*
> Clint Hester KO 2 :thumbsdown:
> Dileno Lopes KO 1 :thumbsdown:
> ...


anderton46


> Jessica Aguilar vs. Claudia Gadelha - Gadelha - Unanimous Dec - Most confident *31*
> Iuri Alcantara vs. Leandro Issa - Alcantara - Sub - 3rd round *22*
> Ronda Rousey vs. Bethe Correia - Rousey - sub - 2nd round *21*
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Mauricio Rua - Nogeuira - Unanimous Dec :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Ronda Rousey,Easy Sub,Round 1 *26*
> Demian maia ,dec,u *22*
> Fernando Bruno,Seb,Round,2 :thumbsdown:
> Dileno Lopes,Tko,Round 2 :thumbsdown:
> ...


dudeabides


> Ronda Rousey Sub 1 *26*
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira UD :thumbsdown:
> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira UD :thumbsdown:
> Antonio Silva TKO 3 *25*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Missed the first round but saw Guido hurt Hugo in the second and slightly edged the last round. Solid first win over hixxy since that was a mid level pick for him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah hell of a way to start Clyde. A couple other people picked the same winner but for minimum points and you got all you got him dead on.

PS too bad hixxy's not online, but real life what can you do?  (He has to work early in the morning and watching the fights tomorrow)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For me the main thing was going to be Guido's ability to fight at distance. We saw Hugo struggle with that against Sterling and throw his stupid looking jump step up kicks. Didn't play out like that though cause they apparently were in the clinch start to finish.

Hoping Hester loses despite picking him now. Will benefit me in the long run 

EDIT: Well that worked out


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Had a bitch of a time researching the undercard guys, they're all for minimum points. Aside from the Main Event there are so many 50/50 fights on the card.

Edit- I thought Miranda would finish him, should've followed my instincts on that one.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well nobody else went 2 for 2 on the internet prelims, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Seriously, Fight pass often opens with +300 or better dogs winning the first fight. Cannetti made some folks some dough. Same with Miranda, I thought Hester had that one for sure.

I'm terrible picking Brazil cards.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yes! decision! Woo, 11 pt swing there. Finally on the board. Assuming I somehow don't get robbed haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I knew Alcantara was weak to the ground game but he really impressed me on the feet here. I thought it would be body kicks Vs Issa's leg kicks but Alcantara just dominated the striking start to finish. hixxy had it the same but I steal a point or two on him for position.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ANNNNNNNND Hixxy catches right back up. Really impressed by Alves there. So much more controlled and intelligent than we've seen before.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Come on Feijao! Went against the grain on this one on purpose. Gimme some Brazilian SD action.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Welp, now it'll come down to Shogun/Lil Nog and the rest of our Method of vic predictions. If Shogun wins I'll have a shot, if not? Lights out for the 33-11 vs the 0-0 super amateur haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Another point ahead for hixxy. Two down now. Gonna be down to this order. Luckily my top 5 are still to come.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Anyone want to share their favourite streaming site? PM me if you don't want errrrrrrbody having it. I just can't justify $67 on this main card while watching alone (gf here, but couldn't give a fuk) at home. first row not as good as it once was.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Losing 72-58 so far...another inconsistent showing from me lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Big win for me there. I expected Magny to get his boxing going a bit more but each round for Maia to close the distance and get the body lock. I completely sold Maia short because he was right in there and getting the takedown instantly. You know you have faith in a fighter when you see them go for a mounted triangle and don't say "The fuk are you thinking?".


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

You know Maia's only lost to Shields and Macdonald. I like Magny but i feel like Ryan LaFlare is actually a much better fighter he just doesn't fight often enough. 

Speaking of which Jake Shields v Paul Harris 25 minutes from now.

Anyways I maybe 5-1 but the methods been killing me so many late finishes


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm gonna need to open a tab or something for Paul Harris and Shields. I'm already recording Paulie and Garcia..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know why WSOF does that, goes head to head against something so much more popular in the same sport hoping for fans who only watch what's cheap or something? And even the local mma event here takes place at the same time.

And back on CPL, I might should be congratulating Bkn already but Little Nog has me still hopeful for at least keeping it close.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone got a WSOF link? 

Another solid win for me here.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm a farce. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think if hixxy gets everything 100% correct, he'd get something like 6 more points, which means he'd still be below me? Not sure, too drunk to work it out, but good chance I'm your new champion you bitch peasants.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Think I just snuck this one out of the fire thanks to Shogun. Good first battle Andy. We were both atrocious, but it was exciting. 

Regarding the main event, I can't believe i didn't lay -250 on the first round finish. I was so sure, but just didn't have the cojones to put down $250 or so to make it worth it. Haha. War Honda Housey


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think if hixxy gets everything 100% correct, he'd get something like 6 more points, which means he'd still be below me? Not sure, too drunk to work it out, but good chance I'm your new champion you bitch peasants.


Paper Champ 

A champion who holds an official title but lacks the caliber of a real champion.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rumors were true we've got a new champ. The results are back on page 4. Congrats Clyde.

And also congrats go out to Bknmax he killed his competition, using that last word loosely.

And two players (John and Andrus) had very high scores on this Brazilian fight card. 

Plus the only undefeated player moved up to 3 and 0.

Now that was an interesting event. If I added up anything wrong let me know and I'll fix it in the morning. If anybody wants to play CPL for the Fight Night in Tennessee or the one after that in Canada let me know. Definitely we'll have an event for UFC 191 in September when it's Johnson vs Dodson again and Mir vs Arlovski finally.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally put a stop to my losing streak. Two previous events one of the lowest scores and now in top2. 
Thanks HoGH for the fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Welcome to the end John...





> Bisping sets New UFC... 07-25-2015 03:48 AM Joabbuac Shockingly awful post.





> Joabbuac (3-4) vs John8204 (35-24)
> Fight won by John8204 197 to 137! KOTN!







Funny how someone spends months trolling and tracking someone down, acting like a jackass at every turn only to suddenly get destroyed in a one sided beat down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I am you new king. I will be fierce and merciless and shall rule with an iron fist.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Maaan... i matched up with the top scorer twice in a row, can't compete with that. 

Nice to see you save all of your trash talk for after you win, you give Ronda a run for her money with that type of class. 

John... you post on Bisping was still shockingly awful, but you picked well, congrats.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You couldn't pick if you worked for Antique Archaeology.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You couldn't pick if you worked for Antique Archaeology.


How does it feel being a Paper Champ?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> How does it feel being a Paper Champ?


Better than it does not being the paper champ I'd assume? I dunno, you tell me.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Better than it does not being the paper champ I'd assume? I dunno, you tell me.


I'm like a 2 time Champ u are like Maurice Smith


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> I'm like a 2 time Champ u are like Maurice Smith


Being the two time champ only means you got beat twice.

You can sit there and try and talk your way into a championship match, beating up on rookie nobodies who don't even know what confidence picking is, or you can actually go out there and earn a title shot.

Really there should be a 4 man tournament to decide who challenges for my belt next. None of you have earned a shot at the belt.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Had work at 6am this morning so couldn't stay up to watch this card.

Close fight, well done CBB on the victory, i think i deserve a rematch at UFC191 though.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Being the two time champ only means you got beat twice.
> 
> You can sit there and try and talk your way into a championship match, beating up on rookie nobodies who don't even know what confidence picking is, or you can actually go out there and earn a title shot.
> 
> Really there should be a 4 man tournament to decide who challenges for my belt next. None of you have earned a shot at the belt.


LoL did you just call dudeabides a nobody Rookie , i'm pretty sure he has about 122 more victories then you since i beat him twice in a row


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> LoL did you just call dudeabides a nobody Rookie , i'm pretty sure he has about 122 more victories then you since i beat him twice in a row


You're so irrelevant that I actually mixed you up with boatoar (breaking kayfabe I actually did ).

You're all has beens around here. Your best days are behind you and now there's a new young champion reining above all of you.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

me a nobody rookie? hahaha. I've had some garbage fights lately, but still have by far the best record on here, and you're the Phil Baroni of this thing at 7-7. All these nobodies shipped ya 7 losses in 14 bouts. Shameful, playboy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ah i see. I beat the rookie nobody. Ah quite. I regret nothing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't show up for like 4 of my bouts and I'm still the champ. You show up each and every time and are still on Fight Pass.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't show up for like 4 of my bouts and I'm still the champ. You show up each and every time and are still on Fight Pass.


You are like Brock lesnar came into a league with your 3-3 record beat a bunch of nobodies and then got lucky , and now Cain is about to teach you a lesson and send you back to fake wrestling world were you belong .


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You are like Gegard Mousasi...never going to championship gold again.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You are like Gegard Mousasi...never going to championship gold again.


You are like arlovski about to be kissing the floor when u get into a fight with the big dog


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> You are like arlovski about to be kissing the floor when u get into a fight with the big dog


Your chances of fighting for the title again are equal to the chances of Fedor actually fighting for an A league organisation.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Your chances of fighting for the title again are equal to the chances of Fedor actually fighting for an A league organisation.


So your saying I'll be champ soon


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow....eh....yeah....me and Bknmax were just doing the whole "let's play MMA characters and talk trash" thing. Don't associate us with the actual shit going on above haha.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Wow....eh....yeah....me and Bknmax were just doing the whole "let's play MMA characters and talk trash" thing. Don't associate us with the actual shit going on above haha.


lol yah , I like the whole nWo take over with the belt cool idea,that was the only time I ever watched wrestling when Kevin Nash and razor started the whole takeover with Hulk.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You don't have permission to look at my belt.


Oh yeah I'm starting it back up again


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You don't have permission to look at my belt.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I'm starting it back up again


That belt will be mine soon I will put it next to my Strikeforce Belt that you will never have since I retired as sf Champ .  So just keep it warm for me thx


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Being a washed up has been, bragging about irrelevant B league belts. You're more like Fedor than you think.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Being a washed up has been, bragging about irrelevant B league belts. You're more like Fedor than you think.


lol Fedor should be like me, i have a Bellator belt also so beating you would be nothing for my Career since i had belt's in all 3 leagues,but you beating me might make you relevant in the Champions league community.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Jeez imagine how big your heads would be if either of you actually had winning records.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> lol Fedor should be like me, i have a Bellator belt also so beating you would be nothing for my Career since i had belt's in all 3 leagues,but you beating me might make you relevant in the Champions league community.


So when you called yourself a two time champion you meant Bellator and Strikeforce? You may as well count your 10 year old spelling bee and the time you finished first at sports day. No one cares about those plastic toys. You're in the big leagues now son.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Jeez imagine how big your heads would be if either of you actually had winning records.


lol its hard , half of my losses should have been wins actually.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

*Losses*
OU, Ape City (No show), HitOrGetHit (No show), dudeabides, Andrus, CupCake (No show), 

*Wins*
St Paul Guy, John8204, dudeabides, HitOrGetHit, Andrus, hixxy.


Dammit OU, why are you the only guy I've lost to but didn't avenge...AND you stole newcomer of the year off me? GET BACK ON HERE DAMMIT!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just like to thank Joe 'dudeabides' Silva for giving me a chance. Octagon nerves got to me last night. 

GG


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> Just like to thank Joe 'dudeabides' Silva for giving me a chance. Octagon nerves got to me last night.
> 
> GG


Cheers. Hope to see you become a regular. Some nights can be horror shows, other nights you feel like a magician. Even though we do this CPL for free, it makes the fights that much more enjoyable.

As most everyone is aware I also bet a decent amount on each card, but sometimes I'll have that moment where I'll have the favourite on here, and take the dog for real money and question for a minute who I want to win (especially if the belt's on the line). Haha, I'm a bit of a muppet like that.

Money wins in most cases, but bragging rights are pretty enjoyable as well.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So when you called yourself a two time champion you meant Bellator and Strikeforce? You may as well count your 10 year old spelling bee and the time you finished first at sports day. No one cares about those plastic toys. You're in the big leagues now son.


LoL i had all 3 not just those plastic toys i am the goat ,it looks like you have no money , fighting me will make you rich even if you get destroyed. 
This is your chance to be great , or go back to fighting cans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Deleted the 3rd grade bickering out of the thread. Take that somewhere else.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Heh... i pressed quote and the site broke, you must of deleted it just before i clicked.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydeBank, rematch at UFC191, you've not responded.

Not gonna let a Scot get the better of me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

hixxy said:


> ClydeBank, rematch at UFC191, you've not responded.
> 
> Not gonna let a Scot get the better of me.


I'll let the bosses do my match making for me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'll let the bosses do my match making for me.


You won by 3 (THREE) points and you don't have the balls to grant me a rematch yourself?

Roles reversed I know what I would do.. 

Dudeabides you know what to do...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'd also like a rematch we haven't played since 2013 and when faced each other we both went 8 for 11.

I'm on a win streak and I almost hit 200 points..yet again.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I defeated boatoar for the title and granted him a rematch to solidify myself as the champ..

To lose by 3 points and not be granted a rematch is like any champ losing a close decision and not getting a rematch..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I defeated boatoar for the title and granted him a rematch to solidify myself as the champ..
> 
> To lose by 3 points and not be granted a rematch is like any champ losing a close decision and not getting a rematch..


I didn't get a rematch when I lost the belt...I had to go right into a number one contenders match with you.

Boatoar vs John8204
Boatoar vs Andrus
Boatoar vs Hixxy
Hixxy vs Boatoar
Clyde vs Hixxy

Now if it's between you, Andrus, and myself I've been waiting the longest.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I didn't get a rematch when I lost the belt...I had to go right into a number one contenders match with you.
> 
> Boatoar vs John8204
> Boatoar vs Andrus
> ...


If I trash talk for a good week can I Chael Sonnen myself into a title shot with an 0-1 record? 

p.s you are bitch


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think CupCake is due a big game. I think she should be next in line.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think i deserve a title shot too... on a 2 fight losing streak, i cannot think of anyone more deserving.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I didn't get a rematch when I lost the belt...I had to go right into a number one contenders match with you.
> 
> Boatoar vs John8204
> Boatoar vs Andrus
> ...


Talk to Joe Silva (dudeabides)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I know it got buried back 5 pages or so by all the awesome CPL smacktalk, but we can do a CPL this coming weekend for St. Preux vs Texeira for the Fight Night show in Tennessee if you guys want to. There is also Holloway vs Oliveira's fight night a couple weeks later.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Basically what he's saying is that there are so many guys wanting title shots that don't deserve them that he is offering you guys an opportunity to get a few wins on those abysmal records and actually make a name for yourself other than being some punk new guy or a washed up never has been.

I'll defend my belt at St Preux / Tex, I'll defend my belt at the next Bellator, BAMMA, John Joe Joyce Vs Pigs Feet McDonald, hell I'll even put it on the line for John Vs joabbuac. It doesn't matter. I've taken over the CPL, I've taken over the FFL, and bitch I've even taken over the infractions leader board (suck a dick Bobby Cooper). I'm your new king, I predict that I'll be your king for a long time and you know you can take that to the bank based on how god damn accurate my predictions are. 

Usually dudeabides would look down upon someone who would spray paint across his prestigious belt but he knows it's my permanent property now and he can't be mad about the way I chose to present my possessions. 

When which ever one of you unlucky souls gets locked inside the cage with me at the next event, you'll soon realize one thing. There won't be mercy, there won't be honour. You can go off and hug ReptilianSlayer if you want because I'm gonna tell you not to cry then KO Steve Mazzagatti ]and lock back in the kimura. Tap all you want kids, there is No Way Out.

*Drops Mic*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well that's two of us in for UFN 73. And yeah, nobody did that to the belt before or I would've not cared then too, unless they got to the original file or something. And it's not really mine, Killstarz made it :dunno:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Always in for another beatdown.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> I know it got buried back 5 pages or so by all the awesome CPL smacktalk, but we can do a CPL this coming weekend for St. Preux vs Texeira for the Fight Night show in Tennessee if you guys want to. There is also Holloway vs Oliveira's fight night a couple weeks later.


I'm in for tex vs saint preux


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks I'll make the thread and put the four of us in... maybe some other people will join in by Saturday especially with what Clyde said. If not at least we have 2 matchups.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Basically what he's saying is that there are so many guys wanting title shots that don't deserve them that he is offering you guys an opportunity to get a few wins on those abysmal records and actually make a name for yourself other than being some punk new guy or a washed up never has been.
> 
> I'll defend my belt at St Preux / Tex, I'll defend my belt at the next Bellator, BAMMA, John Joe Joyce Vs Pigs Feet McDonald, hell I'll even put it on the line for John Vs joabbuac. It doesn't matter. I've taken over the CPL, I've taken over the FFL, and bitch I've even taken over the infractions leader board (suck a dick Bobby Cooper). I'm your new king, I predict that I'll be your king for a long time and you know you can take that to the bank based on how god damn accurate my predictions are.
> 
> ...


Didn't read that waffle.. Man up and rematch me.


----------

